# Fire228 Webdesign Review



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Big thanks to Fire228, he did a fantastic job on my website and is very easy to work with! Highly recommend him for you webdesign needs! Great work and very affordable!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good Adam, let us know when up and running so we can check it out...Merry Christmas to you and family and best wishes of success with your charter business for the new year to come.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks E, will be up and running soon just tweaking a few things!


----------

